# I finally got my life back!!



## wannabeMD (Sep 23, 2005)

Sorry if this gets a little long, but I wanted to share how my life has gotten so much better.

Well, this has been a long couple of months for me. SA, depression, and panic attacks were pretty much controlling my life. I was able to manage my SA for many years, but the last year I have just lost it. I had to cut back my hours at work to almost nothing which required my wife to go back to work. I dropped all my classes for yet another semester and had all but given up on college.

But things have gotten so much better!! I am on Celexa daily along with Ativan and I am feeling so much like myself. The side effects are minimal and I truly feel like I am myself, and it is not some drug-induced happiness. I am so happy that I am able to function like a normal person. 

Ever since I have gotten better, I was able to negotiate a 20% raise in my salary to return to full time so my wife no longer has to work, which is great for our kids. Also, I am doing so much better at work and I am starting to make better friends with my coworkers. I have stopped talking down on myself and really am starting to rebuild my self-esteem and self-confidence.

I have transferred schools and decided to take it slow so I don't end up dropping any more classes. It feels so great to be able to provide for my family and work toward some real attainable goals. I know it is still a long road ahead of me as I know I will always be dealing with this (I have "mini" panic attacks still from time to time), and it sucks to know that I might have to be on meds for a while, but I am just glad to get my life back! I was so scared that I would never be able to return to some state of normalcy in life, but the meds have really helped!

This group has really helped me and I hope there are many others that experience similar success! Hopefully it lasts! 8)


----------



## blinkineyes (Apr 29, 2004)

I am honestly happy for the way things are turning out for you wannabeMD. Smiles and hugs to you and your family my friend! Woohoo!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Way to go, WannabeMD! Thank you for keeping us posted! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## moviefreak13 (Oct 22, 2005)

:yay :banana  That is so awesome to hear!!!!! HUGS


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

Thats Great :banana


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

Thats great news!!!! Keep up the good work!!! :nw :banana


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

That's so great to hear WannabeMD!!!  Its cool to know that there is light at the end of the tunnel for SAers


----------

